# has anyone experienced sperm binding problems?



## LITTLUN

Hi, we had our 3rd negative ICSI tx last month & wanted to know if anyone had also suffered a sperm binding problem.  Aparrently the sperm is active & eggs are fine but sperm struggles to 'latch on'!
The reason im asking is because we have decided not to have anymore tx & wanted to know if this could right itself & enable us to fall naturally.  I have googled this problem & also tried to search on FF but cant seem to find much.

Would be so grateful for any comments & advice

xx


----------

